# Bikepark Braunlage



## Geestraider (22. April 2009)

Servus Biker!
Da der Wurmberg bekannterweise ja in Niedersachsen liegt bin ich einfach mal der Meinung das es zu diesem Thema auch einen Thread im Norddeutschland-Forum geben müsste 
Für alle die sich nicht im Thüringer Wald, Harz und Kyffhäuser-Forum aufhalten
Neuste Info´s nachstehend, viel spass beim diskutieren




wurmberg schrieb:


> Hallo biker!
> Vielen Dank für Euer reges Interesse und Diskutieren an/über unserem/n Braunlager Park an unserem Hausberg, dem Wurmberg (für Navis: 38700 Braunlage, Am Amtsweg 5).
> Es wird Zeit, mal wieder etwas vom Wurmberg zu berichten! Hier sind, wenn man die vielen Kommentare so liest, ja wohl scheinbar ein paar Dinge zu erläutern.
> 1. Heute (20.04.) ist Submissionstermin für die Vergabe der Bauausführung.
> ...


----------



## Geestraider (18. Mai 2009)

das projekt kommt wohl langsam in fahrt!
zumindest steht jetzt auf der offiziellen homepage der wurmberg seilbahn eine vorankündigung 
zitat:

*Und - ab diesem Sommer (ca. Mitte Juli) - wird ein völlig neuer Spaß am Berg eingeweiht!

Der "BIKEPARK BRAUNLAGE am Wurmberg" mit einer Gesamt-Streckenlänge von ca. 19.000m auf mehreren Abfahrten (u.a. downhill, freeride, single trail, north shore) wird Abfahrt für Abfahrt nach deren Fertigstellung geöffnet ! Wie viele fans warten bereits darauf - na denn, viel Spaß!*

so steht es auf wurmberg-seilbahn.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocka79 (1. Juni 2009)

ich freu mich....
wurd ja auch langsam zeit!!!


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2009)

es gibt schon erste bilder vom bau.


----------



## kiko (1. Juni 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> es gibt schon erste bilder vom bau.



hui.
wie lang soll die strecke sein?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2009)

kiko schrieb:


> hui.
> wie lang soll die strecke sein?



Hi Stefan,

es wird 6 Strecken zwischen 3500 und 4500 Metern Länge geben!  Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376829

oder hier:

http://www.wurmberg-seilbahn.de/

Gruss
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

Am 19.06.- & 20.06. findet in Braunlage wieder das Bikefliegen statt.
Info´s hier!<<< >>>Und hier.


----------



## kiko (4. Juni 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> es wird 6 Strecken zwischen 3500 und 4500 Metern Länge geben!  Guckst Du hier:
> 
> ...



da bin ich auf die ersten berichte gespannt. warten wirs ab.


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juni 2009)

ein paar neuigkeiten:
der bericht aus der goslarsche zeitung vom 05.06.


----------



## Resendisback (30. Juni 2009)

Ansonsten lest den Hauptthread von mir. Schon knapp 20.000 hits 

KLICK

Habe im Album auch Bilder vom Park.


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

ich denke mal das die meisten den auch lesen 
übrigens sind es jetzt gerade erst knapp über 19.000hits


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resendisback (1. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> übrigens sind es jetzt gerade erst knapp über 19.000hits



Man muss mit der Zeit gehen !


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juli 2009)

das sind die harzer hexengene, kurzer blick in die glaskugel und schon sieht ma die 20.000 hits


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2009)

Resendisback schrieb:


> Man muss mit der Zeit gehen !



Der hat auch noch die Zeit in anderen Threads zu stöbern!


----------



## Resendisback (2. Juli 2009)

Geestraider schrieb:


> das sind die harzer hexengene, kurzer blick in die glaskugel und schon sieht ma die 20.000 hits



Aber sicher


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juli 2009)

die kann auch mal bei mir vorbei hexen 

im übrigen kann es nie genug informationen geben, deswegen kann ein zusätzlicher thread auch nicht schaden


----------

